# symbiosis



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/IMG_2240_zpsbbaf6894.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/IMG_2221_zpsd3f1e6de.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/IMG_2186_zps4e0d74fd.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Very cool.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Very very cool. I wonder how come one of the BTA is fully bubbled up and the other one is not?.

The more pics I see it seems to me the red ones have a tendency to bubble less than other colors. do you think is the placement? one higher/one lower?

What is really cool, is if you have a clown that actually feeds the nems. Mines would not, but I have seen videos of Clarki's doing it and is the coolest thing ever.... 

but the symbiotic relationship is quite amazing... I watch mine and is like a love affair. They caress them, sleep on them, dive on them, hide, I dont know what they will do without their nems...


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

awesome update sig!!! lets see more bta!!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Here's a shot of another symbiosis for ya, Clowns aren't the only ones to enjoy a relationship with anemones. Here is one of my new sexy shrimp loving it up with a GBTA:


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> Here's a shot of another symbiosis for ya, Clowns aren't the only ones to enjoy a relationship with anemones. Here is one of my new sexy shrimp loving it up with a GBTA:


what a nice baby, but to small... for old guys to keep (vision problem)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Letigrama said:


> Very very cool. I wonder how come one of the BTA is fully bubbled up and the other one is not?.


I think I have to much flow in all my subsequent tanks, since my anemones always loosing bubbles. It is difficult to have full tank of SPS/LPS/anemonas combo land make all happy

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

sig said:


> I think I have to much flow in all my subsequent tanks, since my anemones always loosing bubbles. It is difficult to have full tank of SPS/LPS/anemonas combo land make all happy


that's weird sig since it was the other way around for me in regards to flow. maybe the clowns in my big tank are clueless but i just tossed in two clowns and a two BTA's in my frag tank and they went right for it.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> that's weird sig since it was the other way around for me in regards to flow. maybe the clowns in my big tank are clueless but i just tossed in two clowns and a two BTA's in my frag tank and they went right for it.
> ]


probably. I can not say anything for sure. I have 1850 GPH from power heads and 2 return lines with minimum of 600GPH each in 36x30 area.

I do not know is it much or not enough. allAnemones which I brought home during 3 years lost bubbles with the time, but always stay in perfect health (at least I think so )

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i've read that it had something to do with feeding, when the bubbles go away and turn into the long tenticles it's looking for food. how true that is i'm not sure.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> i've read that it had something to do with feeding, when the bubbles go away and turn into the long tenticles it's looking for food. how true that is i'm not sure.


this is not true for sure. All my feed weekly or even more often

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I want to say then maybe it's a light thing but when they get alot of light they like to run and hide....atleast mine does..lol


----------

